
A version of Michelangelo’s David made in microscale by additive manufacturing - sohkamyung
https://www.exaddon.com/blog/our-blog-1/post/a-metal-version-of-michelangelos-david-made-in-microscale-by-additive-manufacturing-4
======
sohkamyung
Paper on the process at [1]

[1]
[https://www.mdpi.com/2072-666X/11/1/6](https://www.mdpi.com/2072-666X/11/1/6)

